# Schwinn Hollywood



## MEW1359 (Apr 8, 2022)

Saw this nice old Campus Green Schwinn Hollywood at an Estate Sale today in Kettering, Ohio. There was a $95 price tag on it, and I know he would have taken less. Nice bike! I wish the wife would have taken more and better pitchers, sorry.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like an easy clean up.  It appears from these photos that it’s still 100% original.  Any idea what year it is?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2022)

With the mag sprocket, probably 68-73.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2022)

Wish I could see the rear hub a little better.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 8, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Looks like an easy clean up.  It appears from these photos that it’s still 100% original.  Any idea what year it is?





rollfaster said:


> Wish I could see the rear hub a little better.




Like rollfaster said Mag sprocket still chrome round bezel reflector. If you look close it looks like that first year new style rear hub. I think it was new style with red band in '69 only then same knurled shell with just a band not red.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 8, 2022)

It looks to be knurled with no red band so '70-'73


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 8, 2022)

Who are we kidding has a wingtip guard that did not make it to '70 did they?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 8, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Looks like an easy clean up.  It appears from these photos that it’s still 100% original.  Any idea what year it is?




It is a 1969


----------

